# MN: Constitutional Carry Bill Introduced



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see and a lot of work by many has come to this point. It will pass through the Congress, but the governor (Dayton) will likely have to be bought off in some manner to sign. The Gov did sign legislation legalizing suppressors a year ago though, so I have hope.

https://www.revisor.mn.gov/bills/text.php?number=HF0188&version=latest&session=90&session_number=0&session_year=2017


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin has had Constitutional Carry from day one. We have had to fight liberal DA's over it but it has always been the law.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

MN also quit recognizing the ND/Utah concealed carry permit last year... they sure AF not going to do constitutional carry...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is funny we recognize MN CC but they reject ours. MN has a long way to go.


----------

